# Conformation Critique?



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi guys  

Just wondering what you all think of my 3 year old's conformation.. 

He is a little bum high at the moment as he is still growing. He is currently around 16.1-16.2 expected to mature 17hh 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

We'd need a photo without tack to give any real kind of critique.


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

oooo sorry I thought I attached one just a minute


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Photo I was ment to attach


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Attractive fellow. He has a very short back with strong coupling. Croup is a bit short and steep. Hind leg is posty (more obvious in the under saddle photo) Shoulder layback as moderate. Excellent substance of bone. Neck is a bit thick and ties in low at the chest, but high at the withers. Pasterns short and strong appearing. He has a nice presence about him.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

He's niiiiiiice. Bit straight through the back leg but otherwise I love him. Showed him to my mother, she wants him. You're lovely and slender but he could easily be a weight carrier. He looks like a very solid using horse and I think will be nicely suited to low to mid level dressage. With the upright hind leg he won't be a top GP horse but should do well enough. He may also jump, but then again he may be too hefty to jump.

If he's 16.1 to 16.2, how tall are you?!


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Guys  
He is a Clydesdale X Thoroughbred and was in disgraceful condition (photo attached) when purchased him as a yearling full of rain scald, lice feet never been touched, didn't know what hard feed was, wormey and the lest goes on.. Let alone could I touch him without a front foot being thrown at me  so I am pretty happy with how his conformation and nature has turned out.

I am 5'9 but with very long legs 
He is on the solid side of the scale already, Although very light on his feet with a lovely floating, balanced and uphill canter especially for a breaker, he really brings his back end underneath him and really uses it. 

He has been free jumped and he LOVES it as he takes himself over it :lol: 
I attached a few more photo's  (sorry photo overload)
Thanks again


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

You have done a great job with him!


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice job, good looking horse rmaree.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh he uses himself nicely over fences. Can I have him for eventing? Please?? He may not be quick enough for upper level eventing but that croup and hip screams jumping, as does his shoulder. But he shouldn't not be turned to dressage, he's just too lovely. What are your plans for him??


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

blue eyed pony said:


> Oh he uses himself nicely over fences. Can I have him for eventing? Please?? He may not be quick enough for upper level eventing but that croup and hip screams jumping, as does his shoulder. But he shouldn't not be turned to dressage, he's just too lovely. What are your plans for him??


Thanks everyone and Blue Eyed Pony haha you will have to pry him away lol and it wouldn't be easy  He will hopefully be my next eventer/dressage horse. He is quite quick and agile on his feet can turn on a dime too. He has the TB athleticism and speed which is what I was hoping for. (Sorry I ramble on a little) 

That jump was 1.15 which he only did a few times apart from the X bar warm up and he popped over it like he had done it 100 times... He jumps the round bale in his paddock too when he is having a run.. He just wants to be an eventer. He moves well enough in the dressage ring and has the jump ability to top it off. I am very exited about his future.

Sorry about rambling again...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

you can ramble! He's absolutely dreamy, and if he was mine, I wouldn't shut up about him! I'm very jealous, I have a lovely little TB but she's not as nice as your guy, or as keen of a jumper... yet [I've free jumped her, too, but only 70cm]

Show us more!!! Since I don't have a lovely Clydie cross, I'm just going to have to live vicariously through you!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

HUbba Hubba! ohmahgoodness drool. 

he is gorgeous! and you really have worked wonders on him. wow. i love seeing stories like that  hes got an awesome presence about him. 

i second that blue eyed pony... MORE PICTURES!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Gah, he's gorgeous!! Coming along so nicely <3


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh wow thanks guys!! Blue Eyed Pony please message me some photo's of your TB I would love to see some!  

I will attach more photo's later in the day  He goes really black in winter and a black/brown in summer.. He is loosing his winter coat and I can see the brown coming through!! Nooo!! lol


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

haha, that's her in my avatar  There are a fair few pics and a couple of videos here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/crit-horse-not-rider-please-where-260937/

She just made 16hh but she's a very slender little thing. I'm only 5'4 but on her I look taller than I am!

What are you feeding him? There are a few things you could give him that might help him stay black year-round, most popular is paprika but you have to watch that because it's swabbable, so it's no good for horses that compete. I'm fairly full-bottle on coat darkeners that are available in Australia so if you want I could tell you what I know


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Gosh... There's only one thing I can say:
Best of both worlds!!!


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

blue eyed pony said:


> haha, that's her in my avatar  There are a fair few pics and a couple of videos here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/crit-horse-not-rider-please-where-260937/
> 
> She just made 16hh but she's a very slender little thing. I'm only 5'4 but on her I look taller than I am!
> 
> What are you feeding him? There are a few things you could give him that might help him stay black year-round, most popular is paprika but you have to watch that because it's swabbable, so it's no good for horses that compete. I'm fairly full-bottle on coat darkeners that are available in Australia so if you want I could tell you what I know


Thanks Candycanes  
She is lovely! I wish I was shorter I hate being tall!! You look just the right size on her!! 

I won't feed paprika due to the swab issue (Although not a problem for a while) and for the fact he just will not eat it at all lol.. He is fed Lucerne Chaff, Oats, Rice Bran, Sunflower Oil, Salt and brewers yeast.. Just to break it down (I weigh my feeds by CBF typing lol) Of course with grass hay and some Lucerne hay. I tried livermol and no luck with that again (I found it does not work the best on black horses) on my chestnut it worked very well. I think it is just him. He still does stay quite dark.. Doesn't help that he is a hot horse and will sweat a little even when naked or in a cotton on any day 30+


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep livamol doesn't work too well on my bay either, unfortunately my chestnut doesn't do well on it [most darkening feeds send her lame] but have you tried turmeric? I've seen that work really well on all colours and as far as I know it isn't swabbable. Sunny seeds are awesome for darkening too, we had a pali go from almost white to really dark chocolate on them.

But sounds like your problem is more sweat bleaching than anything else...

And thank you, I'm very lucky to have her. I love big horses, and I love that Magic has the movement of one without eating as much as one - she's just on grass at the moment!


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

I have heard of it and have been thinking about trying it but still don't think it will make much difference as I think its a little sweat related along with just how his summer coat is. I give him sunny oil instead of seeds as it works out cheaper lol.. haha that would be good. Buster isn't on much feed compared to my TB thankfully lol

Photo's on the lunge today


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking at how it's mostly on his shoulder, I have to say I agree with you there. At least our show season is over winter in Aus!! hahaa.


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

haha very true!! Although still a pain!!!


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Here he is at his first 2 shows in March (ish) when he was 2  Shows how tall he is as I am around 5'9 and he has grown since then and filled out quite a bit more


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Ahhhhhh he's gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Gee he scrubs up nice, he'd be a lovely show hunter as well! You're so lucky, you've really found a true all-rounder there!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

He is beautiful! I'm all for horse-napping him as well!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice horse. Very pretty.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

You can send that horse my way any time! What a handsome boy *drools*


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry guys I didn't realise I had such lovely comments on here!
Thank you all very much!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Helllooooo handsome. I can see some mares falling over their own feet watching him strut by!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh he is gorgeous! I really like the cross you have with him - it works really well.


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Becca93 said:


> Oh he is gorgeous! I really like the cross you have with him - it works really well.


Thank you


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not going to comment on conformation because I'm no pro in this area but I have to say I love this horse! I love everything about his look- One of my favorites I've seen posted on here- and you did an amazing job with him (per the before and after)!


----------

